# Maltese Muzzle Questions



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I read the post about short muzzled maltese vs. the longer muzzled ones and have a couple of questions. Not that malts are going to be tracking raccoons or anything, but does having the shorter muzzles affect their sense of smell? I've read that dogs with longer muzzles have more scent receptors and are better at tracking, trailing, etc. Are dogs with short muzzles considerably more "nasally challenged"?

Also, does the shorter muzzle affect the respiratory system? I'm asking this because I've read that dogs like pugs will snore more.

I'm not asking these questions to stir up trouble, I'd really like to know the answer.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

In Maltese a short muzzle is not as short as the pug, pek, etc.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, I can tell you about pugs. This is Annie, Angel's Partner in Crime.

[attachment=35542:IMG_5653.jpg]

Do pugs snore. Oh yeah! At times, she sounds like she's having trouble breathing. It's not just when she's asleep. Even awake, sometimes her breathing is very loud. Pugs are known for respiratory problems because their respiratory system is so short. I don't know anything about her tracking ability. All I can say about that is that she sniffs out treats as well as Angel or the other 2 dogs.

So, even a maltese with a short muzzle isn't the same as a pug with basically no muzzle.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL no, maltese with shorter muzzles do not have respiratory problems.
Shorter muzzles on maltese are not usually like a shih tzu or peke.
I don't believe sensory problems are there either as they do not
affect dog breeds with those extremely short muzzles either.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmmm....Jett doesn't have an extremely short muzzle, but shorter than Zoe's, and I'm afraid there are times he snores. Please don't tell me he's the only one! :w00t:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Hmmmm....Jett doesn't have an extremely short muzzle, but shorter than Zoe's, and I'm afraid there are times he snores. Please don't tell me he's the only one! :w00t:[/B]



Hahaha. No, it's just not more common in shorter noses. Some dogs
snore and some don't.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley snores - and I think his muzzle is a tad on the 'long' side. He also burps, he's a man!

I wont tell you what my little girl does! :blush:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

My parent's pug hardly ever snores or makes loud breathing sounds - their Maltese cross snores all the time though :HistericalSmiley: 
And she seems able to 'rat out' the treats and tell when food is nearby sooner than Luna or Xin ( the Maltese cross) 

Annie is adorable - I love pug's they are so 'ugly' (in an endearing adorable way) they are cute... I remember picking Nu-Nu up from the airport and taking her out of her crate and she was this tiny little puppy with HUGE eyes - she looked kinda like an alien :HistericalSmiley: Her and Xin were so funny - Xin used to drag Nu-Nu along on the floor by holding onto her rolls of skin (Nu-Nu just sitting there totally unconcerned) .... then when Nu-Nu got older she would drag Xin around via her hair (Xin not looking happy when Nu-Nu pulls away with a tuft of hair in her mouth) :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I just found this. I guess I am wondering if breeders are breeding for shorter and shorter muzzles, are maltese headed for Brachycephalic Airway Disorder down the road?

Brachycephalic Airway Syndrome





Joy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Harley snores - and I think his muzzle is a tad on the 'long' side. He also burps, he's a man!
> 
> I wont tell you what my little girl does! :blush:[/B]



:blush: I think our dogs are related!!!



......(the only difference is Arch's muzzle is kind of short)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think if we hit a truly brachycephalic face conformation we'd be in trouble. But I honestly don't think anything that extreme would last.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

> Harley snores - and I think his muzzle is a tad on the 'long' side. He also burps, he's a man!
> 
> I wont tell you what my little girl does! :blush:[/B]


Eli is a not a gentleman; he drives my husband and I both out of the room laughing... whew! :smheat: 

I think Eli's muzzle is probably on the more longish side though not long.. if that makes sense.
I've had a Persian who was bred by a show breeder and his face was so pushed in that poor Dante' would sometimes have the hardest time breathing. He's a tough old guy though. Still going at 12 yrs old, lives with my son. :wub:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Eli's Mom @ Mar 21 2008, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=550859


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Mar 20 2008, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=550673





> Harley snores - and I think his muzzle is a tad on the 'long' side. He also burps, he's a man!
> 
> I wont tell you what my little girl does! :blush:[/B]


Eli is a not a gentleman; he drives my husband and I both out of the room laughing... whew! :smheat: 

I think Eli's muzzle is probably on the more longish side though not long.. if that makes sense.
I've had a Persian who was bred by a show breeder and his face was so pushed in that poor Dante' would sometimes have the hardest time breathing. He's a tough old guy though. Still going at 12 yrs old, lives with my son. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Eli is so cute, where has he been lately? Anyways, I like the short muzzel look, but don't mind long muzzels either. I think Clifford's is in between. Their all cute no matter what.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a brussels griffon with a really short pushed up muzzle, a Havanese with a muzzle like a longer muzzled malt, and shorter muzzled malt. The BG is really bad with scent he can find things but he's really slow. I don't know if it's more a product of less sensors or that his nose isn't configured for downward sniffing. 

The Havanese and Malt are the best sniffers they can find anything anywhere and between the two Izzy the better sniffer and she has a shorter muzzle.

Oh and the BG is the loudest snorer of the bunch, but they all snore.

Leslie


----------

